# Flüchtige Luft



## KaiAllard (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hat irgendwer n heissen Tip wo man Flüchtige Luft herbekommt? Ich habe die 2 verschiedenen Elementare im Schattenhochland versucht... 20 gelegt, keine Luft. Is also wohl eher n Bug von buffed/wowhead.... also woher bekomm ich die? ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab am meisten jetzt vom Bergbau Luft gekriegt. Erst recht wenn man Ingi ist kriegt man noch mehr Luft. Weil da kann man sich son Ding basteln das manchmal extra Luft ins Vorkommen zaubert.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Dezember 2010)

die dropchance bei gegnern wurde von 20% auf 1,5% oder so ähnlich generft von daher hattest einfach nur pech. ansonsten lässt es sich im vortexgipfel gut erbeuten udn wie bereits gesagt als ingi.


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=52328


----------



## KaiAllard (14. Dezember 2010)

Jo danke ZAM - aber wie du ja in meinem Eingangsposting sicherlich gelesen hast, stimmen die Dropchancen auf buffed und wowdata nicht - daher auch mein Posting *seufz*


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2010)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Jo danke ZAM - aber wie du ja in meinem Eingangsposting sicherlich gelesen hast, stimmen die Dropchancen auf buffed und wowdata nicht - daher auch mein Posting *seufz*



Das kann sich wunderbar regulieren, wenn mehr Leute BLASC nutzen


----------



## KaiAllard (14. Dezember 2010)

Dachte halt nur, das evtl. irgendwer n heissen Tip hat... weil - irgendwie scheint man da nich so wirklich gut ranzukommen wenn man nich gerade Ingi mit Sammelberuf ist ^^


----------



## Minorjiel (14. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir ist gerade flüchtige Luft im Badezimmer gedroppt!

HAHAHAHA 




'Tschuldigung, bei der Überschrift hätte ich mich aber heute Nacht im Bett geärgert, wenn ich's nicht geschrieben hätte!


----------



## lukluk (15. Dezember 2010)

also ich es gibt mobs in uldum bei denen viel flüchtige Luft droppt aber mehr sage ich auch nicht möchte mir ja nicht mein eigenes geschäft kaputt machen ^^


----------



## Kalaida (15. Dezember 2010)

Naja, gut, obs dir hilft kA:
Falls du Kräuterkunde hast und daher viel Flüchtiges Leben hast (oder anderweitig gut rankommst), lass es dir von nem Alchi umtransmutieren.
Wenn du selbst Alchi hast, wäre es umsobesser. Hat zwar CD (wären im,merhin 2 mal am Tag pro Alchi möglich) aber 15 Flüchtiges Leben in 15 Flüchtige Luft zu wechseln, bringt schon was, wenn mans braucht. Der Alchi müsste sich nur nach Uldum begeben, damits wirklich Flüchtige Luft wird.

Ansonsten bleiben dir nur die bereits genannten und bekannten Farmgebiete bzw. Mobs.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin n paarmal um den Krater im Schattenhochland rumgetingelt, wo die Lufteles mit den Twilightfuzzis Gassi gehen.

Ich würd auf 1:3 die Dropchance schätzen, ging relativ gut. Probiers da ruhig weiter.


----------



## KaiAllard (20. Dezember 2010)

Umtransmutieren macht wenig Sinn, da es den gleichen CD wie Echtgold hat.
Der Tip mit Uldum war ganz gut - da gibt es ja nur eine Art von Elementaren  Farmt sich dort zwar auch nicht sehr schnell zusammen, aber da laufen wenigstens nur die Mobs rum und nicht noch andere "nutzlose" von denen man Aggro zieht wie im Schattenhochland.


----------



## Throgan (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich find Recht Schade das der Ingi um die Wolken Beschi**en wurde =( 

Mein Krieger ist Ingi und Schmied, da kann ich mir einen auf Luft beim Kräutern/Ledern/Bergbauen pfeifen.....

Ich fand das vorher mit den Wolken eigentlich ganz gut gelöst.....

Und die Elementare im Schattenhochland sowie in Uldum droppen anscheinend wirklich weniger als zuvor....auch sehr nervig =(


----------



## Bighorn (18. Januar 2011)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Umtransmutieren macht wenig Sinn, da es den gleichen CD wie Echtgold hat.
> Der Tip mit Uldum war ganz gut - da gibt es ja nur eine Art von Elementaren  Farmt sich dort zwar auch nicht sehr schnell zusammen, aber da laufen wenigstens nur die Mobs rum und nicht noch andere "nutzlose" von denen man Aggro zieht wie im Schattenhochland.




Wenn man bedenkt das die Elementare in Uldum relativ selten sind und zudem meißt hofnungslos überfarmt, macht es schon Sinn mit dem Alchi seines Vertrauens nach Uldum zu gehen um dort Flüchtige Luft herzustellen.
Für 16 Flüchtige Luft muß man schon ne ganze Weile farmen.

Allerdings macht es eben keinen Sinn mehr wenn der Alchi für den CD nen ganzen haufen Gold verlangt. 
In der Gilde sollte so etwas aber gut machbar sein ... gratis.


----------



## Vandesan (28. Januar 2011)

Also ich farmen Flüchtige Luft immer im Vortexgipfel. Dort geht es relativ.


----------



## Azerak (28. Januar 2011)

Uldum bei den 2 Pyramiden wo die Ramkahen Leute im Sand versinken.  20 Min -> 23 Luft.  Immerhin :-P


----------



## Daxtory (28. Januar 2011)

leben zu luft transmutieren (uldum)


----------

